# Boudoir!   (NSFW)



## JasonChildrenPhotography (Jul 2, 2015)

Shot a two part boudoir shoot. First part was in a bedroom with mostly available light. The second part I shot in a studio which I will post in a later thread. Here are a few from the bedroom shoot.


----------



## Designer (Jul 2, 2015)

The model is well-inked, and you've done some very good shots!


----------



## mmaria (Jul 2, 2015)

I would suggest you to post smaller size images because they can't be viewed nicely at this size


----------



## JasonChildrenPhotography (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks Maria I will be sure to pay attention to that. First day!! Designer we actually had an artists put fake ink on her for the shoot.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 2, 2015)

Nicely executed; I find the backgroudn furniture a bit distracting in some of the shots, but that's not the end of the world.  One tip for future shoots of this nature:  Recommend that the subject disrobe completely and wear nothing but a loose cover-up for at least 45 mintues prior to shooting.  This will avoid the pronounced "skin texturing" caused by tight under-garments such as apparent in your second image.


----------



## Didereaux (Jul 2, 2015)

Take the time to smooth out some of the wrinkles on the bed covers.  You will be amazed at how much the photos are improved.   Also avoid lower count cotton sheets, unless you want them to look like 1950's motel shots.


----------



## JasonChildrenPhotography (Jul 2, 2015)

I will try that next time, definitely my fault as i actually wrinkled them on purpose.  Will give your idea a shot. as for low count cotton I have no idea what you are talking about.....I watch rugby and drink beer LOL


----------



## otherprof (Jul 2, 2015)

JasonChildrenPhotography said:


> Shot a two part boudoir shoot. First part was in a bedroom with mostly available light. The second part I shot in a studio which I will post in a later thread. Here are a few from the bedroom shoot.View attachment 104407 View attachment 104408 View attachment 104409 View attachment 104410 View attachment 104411 View attachment 104412 View attachment 104413 View attachment 104414


Great set. A perfect combination of beauty/sexy/naughty and fun!


----------



## Designer (Jul 2, 2015)

JasonChildrenPhotography said:


> as for low count cotton I have no idea what you are talking about.....I watch rugby and drink beer LOL


Thread count for comfortably-smooth sheets will be at least 400 threads per inch, and the nicer ones go up from there.  High thread count = smooth and comfortable.  Low thread count = rough and scratchy.


----------



## Didereaux (Jul 2, 2015)

JasonChildrenPhotography said:


> I will try that next time, definitely my fault as i actually wrinkled them on purpose.  Will give your idea a shot. as for low count cotton I have no idea what you are talking about.....I watch rugby and drink beer LOL




Cotton sheets are rated by the thread count....the higher the number the more silky they are.  At around 600+ they are nearly slick as silk.   200-300 count is the common cheap ones, coarser and obtain and retain wrinkles .


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2015)

These have a very 'you are there', intimate feel to them. Very "real", due to the lighting and lenswork decisions. Minimalist and modern in feel and vibe.


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 2, 2015)

lighting and model look good !


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 2, 2015)

I think #5 needs a little more DOF, her feet and backside are too out of focus, but this is most likely just me. 

The whole set is really great, but my favorite is #7!


----------



## Didereaux (Jul 2, 2015)

Does anyone else see the irony of the OPs name, and the category of these shots?


----------



## Donde (Jul 2, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> Does anyone else see the irony of the OPs name, and the category of these shots?



She grew up...


----------



## pickle788 (Jul 3, 2015)

Good set. The one thing that bugs me is the orange lamp :/


----------



## terri (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi JCP!    Very nice work.    I've added "NSFW" for "Not safe for work" in your subject title, as a warning to those who may be viewing the forum in more public places.   Just a courtesy, so please keep that in mind for the future.   

Thanks!    Keep shooting!


----------



## funwitha7d (Jul 3, 2015)

very natural feel, more beauty than sexy on some shots


----------

